
WebMatrix and node.js: The easiest way to get started with node on Windows - shawndumas
http://www.hanselman.com/blog/WebMatrixAndNodejsTheEasiestWayToGetStartedWithNodeOnWindows.aspx
======
jjm
Have to say though, with Windows8 coming about and with hyper-v built-in I'd
just run a vm of some _nix, then having at it with Node builds with already
tons of usage under its belt. But I do understand that people with IIS want to
run Node.JS natively.

I applaud the native windows support, but I wonder how many corporate
companies (who are running IIS instead of _nix) will want to run something
like Node.JS.

Node.JS on windows seems more like an Azure benefit, which most savy companies
and start-ups use.

~~~
robertpateii
At my office, we'd probably never replace our big CMS for managing the
marketing website, but I could definitely see using node for microsites or
apps. There's lots of possibilities.

~~~
MatthewPhillips
One of the companies I consult with loves microsites and uses IIS. In the past
we've written those things in PHP, but I could definitely see nudging them
towards Node if this is as easy as the article makes it sound.

------
ryanisinallofus
Does anyone know what text editor that is in the screen shot? Looks super
nice.

~~~
DrHankPym
Isn't that WebMatrix?

<http://www.microsoft.com/web/webmatrix/>

